# Vektorgrafiken & Linux



## schniggy (11. Juni 2004)

Moin zusammen,

ich benötige dringend eine Möglichkeit Grafiken unter Linux in eines der folgenden Formate speichern/konvertieren zu können:

.cdr (CorelDraw)
.ai (AdobeIllustrator)
.fh (freehand)

Gimp ist zwar saugenial und komplex, aber diese Endungen kennt er wohl nicht - und Dingsdapodo hat auch nur sein eigenes Format inpetto.

Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit um dieses Problem zu überwinden?

Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus


----------



## Thorsten Ball (11. Juni 2004)

Hallo.

Also mit Dingsdapodo meinst du bestimmt SodiPodi.
Des weiteren kenn ich für Linux nur noch ein anderes Vektorprogramm:

Inkscape 

Grüße,
Thorsten


----------



## schniggy (11. Juni 2004)

sodipodi, genau das meinte ich...

Danke für den Tipp, auch ein nettes prog aber mir geht es genau um die von mir angegebenen formate.
Bin offen für weitere Tipps & Links


----------



## Kleini (11. Juni 2004)

Also mit skencil (auch bekannt als sketch) und Karbon14 kann man grundsätzlich Illustrator-Dateien laden. Ich bin damit allerdings auch nicht wirklich glücklich geworden, da es nicht bei jeder Datei funktioniert und die Programme vom Funktionsumfang nicht mit Illustrator mithalten können. Auch gut ist xfig, dazu müsste man die Illustrator, Corel etc. Dateien allerdings vorher in .eps konvertieren, was auch nicht immer klappt aber probieren kann man es ja mal.


----------



## axeljaeger (11. Juni 2004)

Sowohl Inkscape, als auch Sodipodi benutzen als Dateiformat SVG. Das sollte man mit einem aktuellen Illustrator erzeugen können.


----------



## schniggy (12. Juni 2004)

Schade, hat nicht wirklich geholfen - aber trotzdem vielen Dank an Euch alle!


----------

